# Extending gutter across side of house or downspout?



## ddurlach (Feb 22, 2013)

I have recently had an underground drainage system installed around my house with ground level unlets for the downspouts to divert water away from the house. I have one gutter which I haven't connected yet, mainly because it is a first floor gutter, and to reach the inlet it would have to be extended to cross an exterior wall to the corner of the house where the inlet is. My question is in two parts: Can the gutter simply be attached to siding if all it is doing is transporting water and not catching it? How would I do that so there were no leaks in the siding? And...Would it be better to just put a long downspout at an angle to the drainage inlet? Or would that cause issues with debris since it would not be straight up and down?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Really need a cture for any real suggestions.
Down spouts are install to the siding all the time with no issues.


----------



## ddurlach (Feb 22, 2013)

*pics*

I am attaching the only photo I have that fit the file size requirements. You will see the existing gutter and downspout on the first floor section. I want to extend this across the span of the entire green wall to the corner of the house. Right now the downspout is draining onto a completely irregular.
Thank you!


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

IMO, unless it is causing water problems, I would leave the current downspout alone. You could run a gutter or angled downspout to the corner but I think it would look awful.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You can do what you're proposing but it will always look like a mistake imo.

What you should do is pop up a few of those tiles and trench over and install a drain pipe connecting to the rest of the system.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Im with Kwik. Whoever installed the paver blocks should have considered the drainage coming off the roof. Aside from that, darn nice home.


----------

